# kiffer



## celinou

Buenos días a todos!
Querría saber si alguien conoce la traducción de expresiones francesas como:

- le verbe "kiffer"
****
Hilo dividido y modificado
Martine (Moderadora)

Muchas gracias de antemano!!!
Céline


----------



## traduttoretraditore

"KIF" es una deformacion del arabe "KEF" que significa "placer". Por deformacion los magrebis emplean kif (fumar haschich) y en argot francés por extension, gustar.
Je kiffe cette chanson : Me flipa esta cancion, me encanta...
Ciao


----------



## yserien

Et c'est la langue arabe qui nous a fait cadeau de ces mots. Ou bien le bérbère ?


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Je pense que c'est la langue arabe très cher no sé nada (yéserien)  car d'après mes souvenirs "Kef" est employé plutôt au Moyen-Orient. 
Kif a alors été repris par les Maghébins.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

Par curiosité, j´ai posé la question de l´origine du mot dans le forum Arabic:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=307541

À suivre...
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## IsaSol

Buenas Noches,
*Kiffer* es aimer, efectivamente derivado del_ KEF_, del placer
_Je kiffe cette fille_: me gusta esta chica, me cae bien, me flipa (?)
_Je kiffe_ = me encanta
Es argote bastante reciente.

Muy diferente del _Kif kif_ = igual igual...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Os resumo las aportaciones de nuestros compañeros del foro Arabic:

- Se emplea efectivamente en todo Oriente Medio con la misma connotación que tiene en francés: agradar algo a alguien; gustar mucho...
- hasta en Israël se ha adoptado kef en este sentido
- la palabra esté presente en regiones en las que no se emplea (o poco) el bereber

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## cjromo

Je te kiffe de plus en plus

que sigmifica esa palabra en este contexto?
de antemano, muchas gracias


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Te quiero o me gustas

Un saludo


----------



## nhat

se puede decir tambien : 
me mola esta cancion?
me chifla esta cancion?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Sí por supuesto o como lo dice Traduttoretraditore en el "post" nº 2: me flipa.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## shelmiket

pour le expression C´Est du kif!

j´ai trouvé ça dans un dictionnaire monolangue:

kif, kief ou kiff:mélange de chanvre indien et de tabac ex: pipe à kief


----------



## nhat

non mais alors finalement ca se dit " me mola esta cancion" et "me chifla esta cancion" ou je dis n'importe quoi?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour nhat,

Martine t'avait déjà répondu :* Sí por supuesto o como lo dice Traduttoretraditore en el "post" nº 2: me flipa.*

Bisou,

*Gévy


*


----------



## KITTY85

Hola a todo el mundo!

Espero que me podais ayudar con este verbo: "kifer". Creo q es demasiado coloquial y q por eso no me aparece en el diccionario...

"Un garçon, il ne dit jamais qu'il aime sa copine. Il dira seulement *qu'il la kife, qu'elle lui plait, quoi*!"

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Marcelot

josepbalona: Muchísimos adolescentes usan kifer...
Bueno, me refiero sobre todo a los suburbios de París.
Y después tienes "kifer grave" que es "beacoup aimer".

Saludos .


----------



## chics

Puedes usar _molar, pirrarse por_ (esto me suena un poco falso, o pasado, no sé, pero lo he visto traducido así). También he visto _chiflar _que no es argot ni nada.


----------



## Marlluna

Otras opciones: "que le mola mogollón" "le mola mazo"


----------



## lejias

buenas, he aqui unas palabras que me han aparecido en una conversación vía messenger que se escapan de mi comprensión y de las que no encuentro significado en diccionarios, bien porque no existen y son abreviaturas que se utilizan en el messenger, o bien porque están mal escritas, en todo caso me interesa mucho su significado, muchas gracias, espero respuestas..


----------



## Paciente

Hola y bienvenido al foro,
deberías leer las normas de este foro antes publicar. Norma 10. Verás que hay que hacer una publicación para cada palabra, lo que facilita la consulta... Te contesto sin embargo:

kiffer: me mola

Nos vemos

*** Hilo dividido. norma 10. 
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Marcelot

Hola.

También puede significar _querer_, en el sentido de _querer a alguien_.

Saludos.


----------



## pgcruz64

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola:
Estos términos aparecen en un diálogo de adolescentes y la frase es : Chui comme une dingue! J'crois *kim kiffe.* 
Os agradecería que me dijerais su significado. gracias


----------



## mielyazabache

Hola, 

"kim kiffe "= qu'il me kiffe*. Kiffer= aimer, plaire *

_http://www.pourquois.com/2004/05/pourquoi-dit-on-kiffer.html_

un saludo


----------



## shelmiket

Es común escuchar entre los jóvenes de una discoteca:
Eh je te kif, à tout à l'heure!
Esto se usa para ligar, para llevarse una tía a la cama. No sé exactamente como se traduce pero sería como decir "Como me molas" o "Eres un bombón"


----------



## pgcruz64

Gracias mielyazabache y shelmiket, con lo que me habéis sugerido he llegado a la traducción apropiada de la frase:
*J'crois kim kiffe = Je crois qu'il me plaît*

Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Un saludo


----------



## shelmiket

No estoy segura pero esa frase a mi me dice algo como Creo que me está tirando los trastos" Ya depende del contexto


----------



## mielyazabache

Hola, 

me parece que vamos al reves : yo entiendo "je crois kim kiffe" = creo que le gusto, pero puede que me equivoque...


----------



## shelmiket

pgcruz64 said:


> Gracias mielyazabache y shelmiket, con lo que me habéis sugerido he llegado a la traducción apropiada de la frase:
> *J'crois kim kiffe = Je crois qu'il me plaît*
> 
> Gracias por vuestra ayuda. Un saludo



No es lo mismo: Je crois qu´il me plaît 
que: Je crois que je lui plaît


----------



## shelmiket

mielyazabache said:


> Hola,
> 
> mer parece que vamos al reves : yo entiendo "je crois kim kiffe" = creo que le gusto, pero puede que me equivoque...



Mira este Quote y el anterior. En este dices lo mismo que yo "Creo que me está tirando los trastos"
La diferencia es el tipo de lenguaje. "Tirar los trastos" es más fuerte quizás que "Creo que le gusto"

Que opinen los demás, pero para mí "Kiffer" es vulgar. Me imagino al típico rapero diciendo eso. 
Si me equivoco decirmelo, pues soy humana


----------



## swift

shelmiket said:


> Que opinen los demás, pero para mí "Kiffer" es vulgar. Me imagino al típico rapero diciendo eso.
> Si me equivoco decirmelo, pues soy humana



Ya que lo pides...

No, no es vulgar. Es popular, que es diferente. Kiffer viene del árabe kef, que en el enlace de Miely aparece como "placer", pero que también está relacionado con los pitillos.

Todo depende, además, del tono con que hables, y del contexto.

Si dices: "putain, cette meuf je la kiffe grave" puede que sí rayes en la vulgaridad.


----------



## shelmiket

swift said:


> Ya que lo pides...
> 
> Si dices: "putain, cette meuf je la kiffe grave" puede que sí rayes en la vulgaridad.



Yo siempre lohe relacionado con esto. Gracias por aclararlo


----------



## blink05

En tanto que "utilisateur", quisiera respaldar los dichos de Swift: kiffe no es necesariamente vulgar. La define su contexto y el tono de voz.

Se usa mucho y de forma casual y no vulgar para referirse a una persona que "te plaît", como el ejemplo que nos convoca. Esto se debe a la ausencia de palabras casuales para expresar este tipo de sentimientos. 

En "je la kiffe", yo lo interpreto exactamente igual que "me mola" (y creo estar comprendiendo el lenguaje de los españoles). En el sentido de que uno se lo diría a un amigo y en un contexto de cierta complicidad.

En "je crois kim kiffe" (que por cierto, es "creo que le gusto", y no al revés), más que vulgaridad se traduce un vocabuliario juvenil. Y un contexto. Esta frase encaja en una discoteque con la música fuerte. No mucho en una cena familiar.

Finalmente, uno puede kiffer cualquier cosa que uno puede "aimer", siempre y cuando sea con amigos, y con un tono de voz más o menos neutro. Si lo dices botándote a rapero, pasas a ser vulgar, pero en general eso es una forma de vida. Y a veces uno se ríe un poco y hace la imitación ("racaille"), para decir cosas como "il caille sa race", "je te kiffe trop" u otras que tienen la misma lectura.

Espero ser de ayuda para alguien.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Gracias, Blink. Tu intervención es muy ilustrativa.

À plus,


J.


----------



## mielyazabache

Hola, 

gracias Blink  : para mi eres de ayuda, ya no sabia que pensar...


----------



## shelmiket

Para mi has sido de mucha ayuda. Muchas gracias


----------



## pgcruz64

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Al final entiendo lo siguiente:
- *J'crois kim kiffe = Creo que le molo ( en un lenguaje juvenil y actual sin por ello llegar a lo vulgar)*


----------



## RUELLAN

quelle serait la traduction de "je te kiffe" en espagnol ? Merciii


----------



## swift

RUELLAN said:


> quelle serait la traduction de "je te kiffe" en espagnol ? Merciii



Bonsoir, Ruellan. Bienvenue parmi nous.

En castillan courant : "te quiero". Mais il y a certainement des expressions plus familières que celle-là. Attends d'autres commentaires, s'il te plaît.

À plus ,


swift


----------



## jopani

Vous m'avez beaucoup aider. 
Je vous kiffe, ce lien me kiffe... kif-kif bourricot!

____________________

*Nota de moderación:*
La expresión *kif-kif bourricot* es objeto de otro debate. No volváis a desvíar este hilo hacia esta otra expresión, gracias.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1552821


----------



## Pohana

jopani said:


> ... ce lien me kiffe...



_Je kiffe ce lien_  (il est improbable que tu plaises au lien )


----------



## jopani

Pohana said:


> _Je kiffe ce lien_  (il est improbable que tu plaises au lien )



Bien sûr!


----------



## swift

​
Buenos días:

Sólo quería agregar que en *Costa Rica* un verbo coloquial que podría traducir al _kiffer_ francés, modulación mediante, sería *'matizar'*, usualmente en la construcción _'matizarlo a uno algo_: «esa música me matiza».

Saludos,


swift


----------

